# Looking for a large hamster cage for Syrian.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Can anyone recommend some good cages that are easy to clean. She's in the Rotastak Adventure Zone at the moment but I would like a cage with bars and that is roomy enough to put a large wheel in for her and somewhere for her to play. I was thinking of the hamster heaven but it seems quite a lot of money for what it is.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

The Savic Cambridge is a good cage for a Syrian!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh thanks I'll have a look - is that the one they sell in pets at home?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hamster heavens are excellent, my two each have one but I also have a Cambridge for the mice and its also a lovely cage they can both be found on Ebay but you will still be looking at around £50-£60 for the Hamster Heaven whereas the Cambridge is far cheaper.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I recommend the savic Cambridge too, I love it, its so roomy! They do sell them in [email protected] which is where I got mine, but they are £50. I'd recommend looking on ebay first.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Okay thanks will do.:yesnod:

I was looking at the reviews on the Cambridge on pets at home and somebody said this which made me a little dubious about getting it.

My hamster has managed to break one of the bars off the cage. It has also learned how to open the front door so it has escaped several times. My hamster has also eaten a hole in the plastic shelf. You do need to replace the wheel to because it squeaks. You may also want to replace the water bottle as it drips, but its not too, bad I've put up with it.

Does anyone know where I would get an hamster heaven cheaper than pets at home does them? I've looked on Ebay many times but there are never any hamster heavens anywhere near me and the postage would probably bring the price up to the same as pets at home.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Just found this cute cage when looking for a new cage. I know it would be no good for Syrians but would be okay for dwarf hamsters I would imagine. It reminds me of the Imac fantasy a bit.

Tesoro HamsVill 3 Hamster Cage


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hamster Heavens, can be cheapish if you are in the area! People won't send them out because of the size of them.

I'll have a looksie on Ebay for you!!

Char
xxx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

FERPLAST - Duna Fun Maxi - Used - Huge Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-May-09 21:00:00 BST)

Large Rodent/animal Cage with Accessories on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-May-09 14:30:28 BST)

Hamster Heaven in Sheffield for a fiver!!!

LARGE SAVIC SMALL ANIMAL CAGE. on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 22-May-09 22:02:17 BST)

Sorry, not sure where you live!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you ask people often will post them, I got both mine from Ebay and they were posted out, I was also a cheeky cow and asked for a buy it now price always worth a try.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> FERPLAST - Duna Fun Maxi - Used - Huge Hamster Cage on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 20-May-09 21:00:00 BST)
> 
> Large Rodent/animal Cage with Accessories on eBay, also, Rats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 21-May-09 14:30:28 BST)
> 
> ...


Wow that one for a fiver is good although the bids will go higher than that won't they. I don't really use ebay (too thick to understand it:blushing and have never bid on a item at all. We are in Greater Manchester about 8 miles out of the city centre I think. Only problem is I don't drive and doubt other half would want to drive me to Sheffield.:001_unsure:


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

you sound like you live near me


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We live in the Saddleworth area which is around 3 miles out of Oldham.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> We live in the Saddleworth area which is around 3 miles out of Oldham.


lol maybe not that near then, but not far really


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That Duna Fun maxi is a great cage, the person selling it is on a hamster forum I use, its a great size. I have 2 normal Duna Fun's stuck together.

As for the Cambridge, Misty has lived in hers since we got her, and I've not had any troubles at all - she loves it!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

alyssa_liss said:


> lol maybe not that near then, but not far really




Not it's not that far to Stockport, we used to go to the big Toys R us quite a lot when my teenagers were small.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

I live near Sheffield!! I might try winning that cage tbh!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's most definitely worth it - if I was nearer I would have a go.


----------

